# Picking up a shift through MyTime



## Lmcunic1202 (Jul 12, 2021)

Hi, so I picked up a shift using MyTime. It says Checkout Advocate. Usually I’m in soft lines but I thought of how my schedule always says general merchandise which doesn’t only includes soft lines. Does checkout advocate solely mean cashier? Or could a person at guest services have put up that shift? Idk if I make sense but I guess I’m asking if checkout advocate on MyTime applies to more than one role like the way general merchandise does.


----------



## sunnydays (Jul 12, 2021)

cashier

guest services would be service advocate


----------



## socalsailor (Jul 12, 2021)

sunnydays said:


> cashier
> 
> guest services would be service advocate


At my store it doesn’t matter whether you a scheduled guest service or check lanes it depends on the business needs of the day plus whether or not ur good at guest service vs better at check lanes


----------



## sunnydays (Jul 12, 2021)

sure but if you're a style team member picking up a shift that says checkout advocate you are going to be a cashier. it's obviously different for front end team members who should be crosstrained across the workcenter


----------



## Lmcunic1202 (Jul 12, 2021)

sunnydays said:


> sure but if you're a style team member picking up a shift that says checkout advocate you are going to be a cashier. it's obviously different for front end team members who should be crosstrained across the workcenter


Okay thank you. I wanted the cashier shift since I already knew how to do it but was worried if It could have been a guest service shift because I never trained there.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 12, 2021)

At my store, it could be anything at the front, so cashier, service desk, OPU/DU, cleaning or carts.


----------



## happygoth (Jul 12, 2021)

Softlines and General Merchandise are separate work centers. Weird that your schedule would say GM if you are in Style.


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Jul 16, 2021)

I'm trying to educate my team members about myTime, but to be honest I haven't a clue what qualifies someone to see available shifts. I've had a few team members post shifts for the coming weeks, but neither I nor a few other team members can see those shifts they posted. We are all in the same workcenter.

Does anybody know if myTime prevents you from seeing a shift if you are already scheduled that day? Or if taking the shift would put you above 40 hours for that week?

I have no ETL, no HR TM, and no ETL-HR right now, so there's really nobody in my building who has these answers.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 16, 2021)

mathprofmatt said:


> Does anybody know if myTime prevents you from seeing a shift if you are already scheduled that day? Or if taking the shift would put you above 40 hours for that week?


If there’s a conflict in the times, yes, and yes to the second one


----------



## PhillyDilly (Jul 19, 2021)

IMO I wish it would still show the shift but have the option to take it greyed out with "You cannot take this shift for x reason"


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 19, 2021)

PhillyDilly said:


> IMO I wish it would still show the shift but have the option to take it greyed out with "You cannot take this shift for x reason"


I agree that would be nice. And then an option to request to take it with leader approval


----------

